# Second Sig.



## Helderberg (Nov 17, 2012)

I would love to have the feed back from this group as to what would be a good second Sig. My first was a P226 and there is a P239, used, sitting in the same store just crying out to me. Having said that I was also thinking of a 2022 or possibly something small. Anything in 9mm as that is my favorite round as I, one, do really like the round and, two, I have some arthritis as I am old, and the round is easy on my frame. I have a Lc9 and like the size but I am really bitten by the Sig bug and could be swayed. The second idea I have had is to have my 226 worked over with night sights, action job and short trigger and get the second gun at a later date. 
Thanks to all, be safe, Frank.


----------



## Golftech (Nov 11, 2012)

I wouldn't hesitate to go with the 239, I have 3 of them 9, 40 and 357sig I really like the 357sig the best. You can't go wrong with any of them.
Good luck with your choice.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I owned a 239 for a number of years. When it was introduce, it was one of the more compact 9mm/.40's available, As nice as it is, it's too big for a 9 shot handgun. The 2022 are very nice and hard to beat for the price. If I may suggest, try finding a clean 228 or even a 229. I picked up a 17 year old 228 and I shoot it more than my 226. I found it to be the perfect size for a 16 shot 9mm.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a P239 and also the others you mentioned, you could say I have the SIGness, I carry the P239 and it is so damn accurate and dependable I cannot part with it, even though it is a bit dated as far as a CCW. The used one you found may not be there when you are ready so my recommendation would be get it and don't look back as Sigs hold their value well. The SP 2022s are plentiful and you can get one later, and should as they are the best kept secret in firearms.


----------



## Helderberg (Nov 17, 2012)

Decided to have my 226 gone through by Sig instead of getting the 239. I am going to have the barrel re-crowned, the short trigger, & night sights installed.
I have a Lc9 that I am carrying as a pocket gun and will look at a new 2022 in the future.
Thanks for the response and I will let you know how I make out.
Be safe, frank.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a Sig P250C in .40 cal.

It's my new carry gun.


----------



## abuch (Dec 2, 2012)

You might want to consider a CZ 75 BD 9mm. This is a very popular handgun among international police and military. It is a smooth shooter and very accurate if you are an accomplished marksman. This Czech company started in the 30s and a survived the Nazis and Russians. They are a complete quality firearms manufacturer and their handguns are like a "Craftsman tool" - very reliable and easy recoil. If you go on the web and type in "CZ 75 review" including TruthAboutGuns.com you will find good reviews.


----------



## factoryrat (Nov 1, 2012)

I think you made a good choice. The AEP job I got on my P220 was a noticeable improvement. I too looked at the P239 at one time, but for the size, limited round count, and weight I think the P229 is a better choice. If your gun does not have the SRT or you did not order that, I think you should call Sig and get that added while your gun is there.


----------



## Helderberg (Nov 17, 2012)

Ended up getting the 239 today anyway. I have the 226 at Sig for the above improvements and will hopefully have the 239 added to my permit tomorrow. 
I traded in a M&P 9mm as I just can not get accustomed to the striker fired trigger compared to the Sig. Nothing wrong with the M&P, a fine gun,
but the feel of the Sig and the construction is more than I could pass up. I swear the previous owner must have fired around 16 rounds through it as
there is no wear on any of it, none. The barrel locks up like a vault and the rails are as new. Very happy I found this and now I have two.
Be safe, Frank.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Helderberg said:


> Ended up getting the 239 today anyway. I have the 226 at Sig for the above improvements and will hopefully have the 239 added to my permit tomorrow.
> I traded in a M&P 9mm as I just can not get accustomed to the striker fired trigger compared to the Sig. Nothing wrong with the M&P, a fine gun,
> but the feel of the Sig and the construction is more than I could pass up. I swear the previous owner must have fired around 16 rounds through it as
> there is no wear on any of it, none. The barrel locks up like a vault and the rails are as new. Very happy I found this and now I have two.
> Be safe, Frank.


You lucky dude, you have 2 sigs, I'm still waiting to get my first one!!!!

The P239 is sweet are you gonna CC it?


----------



## reggiegan (Dec 20, 2012)

hey guys can you help me in my problem? i have a 9mm Llama (380) it's working fine 2 weeks ago..then after a couple of days that i haven't used my gun i discover something..that my guns hammer wont budge..i mean it wont pull down..does anyone here knows what is the cause of my hammer jam? please help me to solve this problem tnx


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I think the problem is you have a Llama and not a Sig Sauaaa... X( tried to hard with that troll


----------



## Helderberg (Nov 17, 2012)

jakeleinen1 said:


> You lucky dude, you have 2 sigs, I'm still waiting to get my first one!!!!
> 
> The P239 is sweet are you gonna CC it?


I have a Lc9 that has pretty much been my constant companion but I will try to get a good iwb holster for the 239 and see what I can do. I would love to 
be able to cc it as it is a hell of a well made gun. Thanks for the reply.
Be safe, Frank.


----------



## Polkster13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a P229 9 MM and will be adding a P239 9 MM soon. I really like the SAS version where they have dehorned it making it a great carry pistol. I really, really, really (did I say really yet) like the two-tone version of this model. Such a sweet gun that looks AWESOME.


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

If you like the 9mm you should look at the Sig P938. They are not cheap but are the Rolex of small 9mm guns.


----------

